# HauntX help please



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Barb,

I can help you with changing the name. That will be no problem. PM me with the details here or email [email protected]. So we don't have the problem again, what email address did you send to and not get a response?

Sorry for the problem. We'll hook you up.

SteveC


----------



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you! I emailed you!


----------

